# Moebius Batcopter request



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

With all their hyper-detail in their kits, I hope Moebius tries to get the rights to the 1966 Batcopter. Hopefully those rights are easier to get.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd be up for that!

what'cha think, 1/48 or 1/35 scale?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

1/35. for sure. Easy to do. Just a Bell-47 with some add-ons. Lease the 1/35 molds from academy. Come up with some bat wings and decals, Box it up and yer done! Cost efective too! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I've seen a few scratch-builds of the Batcopter (2 in person) and the only real difficulty according to the builders was the compound curves on the wings.

If Moebius were to do a kit of it, I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

As much as I love the TV series, I'd rather see a comic book version gyro-plane in 1/24th scale. The batcopter was fairly mundane, IMHO.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Put me down for two!!:thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

As far as I know, Mattel has the MASTER toy license for everything Batman.
MASTER license means the license for EVERYTHING.
I'd suggest that you might want to send your cards and letters to Mattel since they probably don't read this BB.

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can we re-title the thread then? :tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Make sure the figures look like Addam West, and just as wooden!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How would we title it?
How about this?
"Dear Mattel, we know you don't read this BB, but; just in case you should stumble on to it, would you please produce a Batcopter kit" 

ROTFLMAO
Dave


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Actually I heard Mattel might license the model kit rights to the Batmobile in a few years after they have exhausted all the money they can make off it. 
It's only a matter of time until someone makes kits of the other 1966 Bat-vehicles.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> How would we title it?
> How about this?
> "Dear Mattel, we know you don't read this BB, but; just in case you should stumble on to it, would you please produce a Batcopter kit"
> 
> ...


Considering that this thread is the most wishful of wishful thinking, I'd say that's a great title!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Actually I heard Mattel might license the model kit rights to the Batmobile in a few years after they have exhausted all the money they can make off it.
> It's only a matter of time until someone makes kits of the other 1966 Bat-vehicles.


Unfortunately, Mattel is restricted from sublicensing any part of their Batman license according to my sources at WB. We'd love to do any of this stuff, and we have spent plenty of time on it, but it just appears there is no way to do it at this time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well THAT figgers!

"They're not SHARinggg!"


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

They can't share, The terms of their license won't allow it!
Licensors are often really restrictive....... when you pay them for a license it is usually non- transferable....
This assures the licensor that THEY have complete control over who produces licensed products.

Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Those choppers are available in 1/32 and in 1/35 scale....EASY! its just a Bell 47 G3B-1 with wings and a paint scheme.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> Those choppers are available in 1/32 and in 1/35 scale....EASY! its just a Bell 47 G3B-1 with wings and a paint scheme.


Good point!

Does anyone make resin conversion kits for them?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> They can't share, The terms of their license won't allow it!
> Licensors are often really restrictive....... when you pay them for a license it is usually non- transferable....
> This assures the licensor that THEY have complete control over who produces licensed products.
> 
> Dave


 I _meant _the licensor .


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a two way street.......Mattel paid very big bucks for a MASTER toy license ..WB can't screw around with the terms of a contract that's currently in force.

Dave


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What about DC Direct? They make specialized Batman toys for the direct market. Maybe that's a loophole. A company can team up with DC Direct to reissue Retro Batman toys or models.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> What about DC Direct? They make specialized Batman toys for the direct market. Maybe that's a loophole. A company can team up with DC Direct to reissue Retro Batman toys or models.


WB owns DC Direct and anything related.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd love to see a styrene Earth vs the Flying Saucers saucer, a figure kit of the alien from that film, the George Pal War of the Worlds martian ship, the alien from that film in the farmhouse.

Let's not forget about all those great 1950's sci fi films. Licensing costs may not be prohibitive for some of these.....

Huzz


----------

